# BlackLight sucht Raidmember



## DenOne (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community, 

wir die neu gegründete Gilde BlackLight sucht noch alle Klassen an Raidmembern.

Wir sind auf dem Server Shattrath getranst um da mit guten Spielern, an die Spitze des Progresses zu kommen.!

Wir suchen wie gesagt noch alle Klassen und Speccs.

Wir bieten 2 sehr erfahrene Gilden und Raidleiter !.

Raidzeiten und anderes wird alles bei genügend Membern zusammen mit der Gemeinschaft abgesprochen.

Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand der Interesse an eine neue Gilde hat und zusammen mit uns an die Spitze von Server Shattrath kommen möchte !

 

MFG

Kirana aka. DenOne


----------

